# Paramedic -Interested in hearing from other expats/Canadian paramedics



## hlouiseb3 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello

Not so long back i wrote a post on how i was interested in moving to Canada to work as a Paramedic. 

I am currently 25 years old, single and have been registered for 4 years. I currently live in England and i'm starting to look into this idea more seriously.

I am interested at the moment in hearing from other Expats who have moved and now working in Canada. Are they happy with the decisions they made, how's working life (i'm aware it can differ depending on job and location), hows the quality of life, how are Canadians towards British expats and would they recommend it.

I am also keen to hear from Canadian paramedics and their views on the job and good places to work. 

I've read a lot on the process of moving and visa's and job hunting etc but not so much on how people find it once they are there and whether it is all its cracked up to be.

Thank you for any help

Hayley


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

What is Canada "cracked up to be"? In other words, what have you heard about the country?


----------



## hlouiseb3 (Jan 18, 2012)

By that i meant what is it like to live there, do expats prefer their life in Canada to England(i accept that people move for various reasons). Like i said i haven't read much on how people find it once they are there and my information on working as a paramedic in Canada is limited. Interested to find out various opinions from people who have made the move and what its like to live there. I'm just trying to get more of a feel for it.


----------

